# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  Vive La France

## Island Visitor

Reminding many of the magical team of 1998, Les Bleus defeated Brasil to move to the semifinals of world cup.  

All I can say about my adopted football team is  _Allez partout, Les Bleus!_

----------


## Petri

Talking about Les Bleus, http://media.wii.ign.com/media/821/8...d_1570411.html

Watch to the end..

----------

